# Replacement for 18-55 VR II



## sukunda87 (Aug 26, 2016)

I want to buy replacement lens for Nikon D5200 kit lens. It's 18-55mm VRII.

I was looking for Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 and Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.

What You think about those 3 lenses? 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 26, 2016)

I went with a 18-105mm VR.

Very reasonably priced for my D3200.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 26, 2016)

sukunda87 said:


> I want to buy replacement lens for Nikon D5200 kit lens. It's 18-55mm VRII.
> 
> I was looking for Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 and Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.
> 
> ...


I shot the Tamron for a while on my D7100, great lens.  Only reason I sold it was that I upgraded to full frame.

Only thing to keep in mind about the Tamron is that they made several different versions.  You'll need one with a built in focus motor unless your camera has a motor built into the body.

Other than that the Tamron was a great choice for me.  Fantastic optics, sharp even wide open, great color rendering.

For what it's worth when I did go full frame I replaced it with another Tamron.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 26, 2016)

If your happy with the focal length of the kit lens... I own the Sigma 17-50 and it's a fantastic lens. Sharp at all focal lengths, fast focus, good color.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 26, 2016)

I love my Sigma 17-70.  It's a great walk around lens and one of my favorite things about it is that the minimum focus distance is really short.  You can get so close to your subject and still get a sharp photo which makes it very useful as a "macro" lens.




Red Daisy4 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 26, 2016)

The Sigma 17-50 supposedly is real sharp even wide open at 2.8 but think the 17-70 is just about perfect for DX format.


----------

